# St. Stephen's Basilica Rooftop/Budapest Hungary



## JRE313 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 13, 2014)

I like this it looks good, love the colors.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 13, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow! Nice execution!


----------



## Murray Bloom (Oct 30, 2014)

Excellent composition and sense of distance.  Tilted a bit to the right, I think; or perhaps a touch of barrel distortion.


----------



## colin46 (Oct 31, 2014)

Great just how HDR should be done not over done.
www.kentandsussexpics.co.uk


----------

